
Secrets exposed on Trello boards - prettynatty
https://dlg.im/en/blog/secrets-exposed-trello
======
arkitaip
Some of these seem related to spam operations but honestly it's very difficult
for providers to protect their users against this type of ignorance. Though I
guess Trello could check if variations of 'password' and 'username' are found
on a card and, if the board is public, warn the user about this.

